# 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 Belicoso Cigar Review - Pepper and spice bomb



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The construction of the cigar seemed average to other cigars that i have smoked. The first half inch of the cigar was very peppery and spicy but th...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 Belicoso Cigar Review - Pepper and spice bomb


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Couple quick notes, I do not like spicy/peppery cigars so thats were to low ratings come from. The first 1/3rd of this cigar was pretty spice heavy...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 Belicoso Cigar Review - Pepper and spice bomb


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Oops I accidentally double posted my review, is there a way to delete one of them?


----------

